# Poodle Head Grooming Styles



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is one of my favorite styles for Gigi.....the 'lamb cut' I shave the ear and leave the tassels.....scissor the tassel straight at the end. I leave the body about 3/4 " long and shave the feet....It's my idea of a neat clip....


ing









And this is her usual topnot style:

img


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't get my photos to upload... but I love this thread. Great ideal !


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok so this post serves 2 purposes. The first was to follow instructions on one of your old links to be able to post pics with iPad. The 2nd... To post my poodle heads ... Crossing fingers lol



















It's obviously time for a bath and groom :-D


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yay it worked !!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

This is Lola after the last time I groomed her .... Actually 2nd to last time... We live in fl and they get in my swimming pool so for the first time I shaved them down completely except head and tail.... I miss their boots :-(


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Love this thread! So many cute fros.  
I've had Desmond in a few different looks... I want to try tasseling his ears some time! 

Long long long blended fro, my fav look on him!









German, ears #10 tidy/short TK









"Normal" separated TK and ears growing out from a shave down 









One more!


----------

